# DO THIS""""" bet you $100 you cant



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

SITTING ON YOUR CHAIR RIGHT NOW, RAISE YOUR RIGHT FOOT OF THE GROUND AND ROTATE IT IN A CLOCKWISE
DIRECTION. NOW WITH YOU RIGHT INDEX FINGER, PRETEND TO DRAW THE FIGURE 6 IN THE AIR. ???

LOVE TO KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. CANT DO IT CAN YOU??? YOUR FOOT ROTATES THE OPP WAY AND YOU CANT HELP IT.

TRY AGAIN. THIS CONDITION IS ONLY COMMON TO AUDI DRIVERS. (HEHE)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:

I can pat my head and rub my tummy though


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

"£$%^&*(

Thats amusing!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaaha! See what you mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love stuff like this :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: Thats mad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I can too.
If you trace the 6 from the inside out, (if you know what I mean) it is possible.

God I must be bored! :lol:


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Only helicopter gun ship personel can do it.


----------

